# Chocolate Crème Brûlée/ Weight Watchers



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Chocolate Crème Brûlée


  POINTS® value |  5
Servings |  8


 Ingredients 

3 large egg(s) 
1 large egg yolk(s) 
1 1/2 cup sugar 
3 Tbsp unsweetened cocoa 
1 oz unsweetened baking chocolate square(s) 
2 cup fat-free creamer, such as fat-free 1/2 and 1/2 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
1/4 cup water 

Instructions 

Preheat oven to 300°F. Fill the bottom of a roasting pan with 1 inch of water and place in oven.

Whisk together eggs, yolk and 1/2 cup of sugar in a medium bowl. Combine cocoa, chocolate and half & half cream in a small pot.

Heat chocolate mixture over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until chocolate is melted and steam rises from surface, about 4 to 5 minutes; pour into egg mixture, whisking constantly, then mix in vanilla. Divide among 8 small custard cups; place cups in roasting pan and bake until almost set in the middle, about 1 hour and 15 minutes. Remove from oven and chill for at least 3 hours.

When cups are thoroughly cooled, mix remaining 1 cup of sugar with 1/4 cup of water in a saucepan over medium heat; heat, gently swirling pan occasionally off heat, until sugar dissolves, about 4 minutes. Increase heat to high and cook until mixture is an amber color, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. Remove pan from stovetop and place bottom of pan in cold water to stop the cooking process.

Coat a tablespoon with cooking spray. Drizzle 3/4 tablespoon of sugar mixture over each custard cup, tilting cup to spread glaze evenly. Serve immediately.


----------

